# My kitty cats



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

And Harlow. He's probably about 12 weeks now. It was his second time playing outside today he was a little weary. Inside he's a little devil, he will cling on to your leg/foot with all of his claws and chomp on you and run away, hide and do it all over again. He is soooooooooo hyper, he thinks he's a dog too. Atticus taught him to fight with his butt so when he charges the dogs he swings his butt like our dogs do when play fighting, its hilarious.


































The other cats were outside playing somewhere and missed the photoshoot, lol.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Harlow reminds me of my cat, Mojo. He has the most soft, luxurious long coat. I miss him, up until the point where I have problems with my allergies :lol: 
I have to ask, are all of your pets apricot/red colored?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

*tina* said:


> I have to ask, are all of your pets apricot/red colored?


All of them except our gray kitty Slaytor. Even all of our past dogs have been red lol. Red dobies, fox red lab, and a red doxie haha. Even our past guinea pigs have all been orange...weird. I never really thought about it. hahah


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Harlow is precious, and so is Gourdy. He reminds me of my first cat, Murphy.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=335389&l=3234186913&id=542429364


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Marian said:


> Harlow is precious, and so is Gourdy. He reminds me of my first cat, Murphy.
> 
> Marian Brent's Photos | Facebook


That is the cutest picture ever, Marian! Murphy looks like he had a lot of personality


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Wicked cute !


----------

